# Καλημερούδια!



## alfie1888

Hi all!

I always pick up so much Greek when watching kiddie films... and what you see in the title was tonight's phrase that got stuck in my head! It was a gentle-voiced character saying it to another just waking in the morning. I gather that it means "good morning" but it comes across as a lot sweeter and softer: so I'm wondering what would be a good English translation of this? I've been trying to get the original American English dub but YouTube has decided not to play nice tonight!

On a related note, I've often seen my friends write on their Facebook statuses "καλημέρες". Why make it plural?


----------



## cougr

alfie1888 said:


> ......On a related note, I've often seen my friends write on their Facebook statuses "καλημέρες". Why make it plural?



It's the equivalent albeit shortened version of the English "_my good mornings to you_ all"/"_good mornings everyone_".


----------



## shawnee

It would also be interesting to know if it borrows from Turkish usage, where it is customary for such greetings to be expressed in the plural, as if to amplify the good intentions, so to speak.


----------



## Perseas

_Καλημερούδια_ (which is informal, familiar and often funny style) is formed by _καλημέρα_ plus the diminutive suffix _-ούδι_ (pl. -ούδια)--another ex. μαθητής>μαθητούδι(α)


----------



## alfie1888

Yes I was going to mention about how greetings are plural in Turkish! 

So, Perseas, does that mean if used it is going to prompt a laugh or a giggle?


----------



## Perseas

alfie1888 said:


> So, Perseas, does that mean if used it is going to prompt a laugh or a giggle?


The word itsself is not funny  but the context may be. You are not going to use it on formal level or to people you don't know well. We use it normally to people we feel familiar with, to children, and when we are in a happy mood. And... not all people use it: I prefer _καλημέρα_ .


----------



## alfie1888

Ah, I see! Thank you, Perseas! Thank you all!  *writes everything in notebook*


----------

